# Baby pictures!!



## spoogysprouts (Nov 26, 2008)

Yay! Ok, tonight we handled the babies for the first time. So of course i had to snap pictures of these cuties. I got pictures of three out of four of the babies. There are two girls and two boys. Three are dark colors and the fourth is light brown. The mom was so so good. She didn't care at all! She is such a good mom and I'm so proud of her  The babies also started anointing, which is something I've never experienced, so it was interesting!


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Aww they are so cute! Number 2 is my favorite!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The babies are sooooooo beautiful and I am sooooooo jealous!!!!!! I think I can fit two in each pocket!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

ahhhhhhh they are so adorable hope all goes well !


----------

